# Strange behavior??



## aliclarke86 (26 Apr 2013)

Now I have not kept any shrimp befor now so please forgive the question if needs be. I have about 13 amano shrimp thats have been in my tank for about 2 months. They have been very active up untill about a week ago when i added some more plants. This seemed to irritate them and they have all moved from there hiding places that they claimed months ago and gone to one not very good hiding place on the opisite side of the tank. 


 i have not seen one move more than 2" from this little hole for about a week. All water perams are stable at what they have been for months nothing else has changed. There are no real threats to them as tank mates are 5 oto's and 20 gold ring danios 1neon tetr and 1 female guppy ( last 2 just need a home for a while )

Any sugestions?

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basil (26 Apr 2013)

Hi - I'm guessing it's quite likely to be pesticide dip on the plants. Amano pretty tough, but a more sensitive shrimp would probably be dead by now. I'd suggest a decent water change to help dilute it down some.


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Apr 2013)

basil said:


> Hi - I'm guessing it's quite likely to be pesticide dip on the plants. Amano pretty tough, but a more sensitive shrimp would probably be dead by now. I'd suggest a decent water change to help dilute it down some.


As it happens it is water change day i usually do 30% - 40% a week would 50% or more be advisable? 

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Apr 2013)

Where did your plants come from?  Unfortunately some plant suppliers (usually Asian imports) use pesticides and other chemicals.  It's possible it's related to this.

There's probably a post here on UKAPS, but not seen it personally, but George Farmer has posted about this on PFK's forum:

 A WARNING - Plants, Shrimp and Pesticides. - Practical Fishkeeping Forum

It may be this, but it may also be something else.  For instance, shrimp do tend to hide away when they shed their shell but this is only usually for a day or two I believe.


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Apr 2013)

Cheers for the reply guys i think it is a pestacide problem i have literally just finished a water change of about 60% and i can already see a change in there behavior in fact before I even completed the change I saw one or 2 venturing out. The plants are from my lps and a quick phone call to them let me know that, even they are not sure if pestacides where used but I think its safe to say they where. again thanks for the help guys and I'm glad it was only amanos not an expensive sensative shrimp that would have kicked it

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Apr 2013)

After reading that article I would haveto say that it is nearly 100% pestacide. The day I added the plants I had just got a new regulator and had started to add co2 back to the tank and I thought the shrimp where reacting badly to the sudden influx of co2. So I backed it up and have been adding more each day. They where definatly not happy and I thought I was gonna lose a couple out of the top of the tank but that seems to be the behavior described by George in the post over at PFK

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Apr 2013)

some more info here...
Wipe Out | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## basil (26 Apr 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> After reading that article I would haveto say that it is nearly 100% pestacide. The day I added the plants I had just got a new regulator and had started to add co2 back to the tank and I thought the shrimp where reacting badly to the sudden influx of co2. So I backed it up and have been adding more each day. They where definatly not happy and I thought I was gonna lose a couple out of the top of the tank but that seems to be the behavior described by George in the post over at PFK
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk 2


 
Easily done mate and it happened to me in the early days and wiped out a colony of snowballs  . It's just one of those things you put down to experience as you are going along. I just started a thread over on the Shrimp Studio • View topic - Things to avoid with Shrimp - please share and add forum along the same thought process. We can all learn if we share our bad experiences along the way


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Apr 2013)

So after a couple of days of water changes there seems to be a big improvement with these little guys 

most are out and about and munching happily. I have spoken with the manager at my lps and he is going to be speaking with his supplier about the plants he is getting so all in all everything has worked out.  he even thanked me for letting him know of the possible contamination 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basil (28 Apr 2013)

Great news - glad to hear shrimp are happy and on the move again!


----------

